# ما افضل الجامعات في بريطانيا لماجستير الادارة الهندسية ؟؟ ارجو مساعدتكم



## م . بتال (1 نوفمبر 2008)

زملائي المهندسين 
السلام عليكم​ 
بداية اود ان اشكركم على هذ المنتدى الاكثر من رائع ,,​ 
انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ,, وانا الان في بريطانيا لاكمال دراسة الماجستير في تخصص الادارة الهندسية
ولدي سؤالين ارجو منكم مساعدتي فيها :​ 
السؤال الاول ,, اريد معرفة الفرق بين ادارة المشاريع ,, والادارة الهندسية 
وما هو التخصص الافضل برأيكم .​ 
السؤال الثاني ,, انا لدي قبول جامعي في جامعة هيريوت وات في بريطانيا وانا ما اعرف عن الجامعه شي ,, فهل احد يقدر يفيدني عنها .
وهل هناك جامعات لديها احد التخصصين في بريطانيا تنصحوني فيها ؟؟​ 
لأني الان ادرس لغة ,, وانا والله محتار في اختيار الجامعه ,, وانا في حاجة مساعدتكم​ 
لكم كل الشكر والتقدير​ 
اخوكم 
م . بتال​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم م بتال

اهلا بك معنا في ملتقاك وملتقانا 
ملتقى المهندسين العرب

وعن تساؤلك اخي الكريم
بخصوص الفرق بين الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشروعات

فلقد تم مناقشة هذا الخصوص بالموضوع التالي:
الفرق بين الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع ؟
بالرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12393.html

وعن سؤالك الثاني
فاني احيله الى اخينا الكريم الدكتور ابو صالح
لانه قد حصل على الشهادة العلمية " الدكتوراة"
من جامعة هيروت وات 

وسيفيدنا بالاجابة على موضوعك حين دخوله قريبا
كما ان موضوع مباركتنا لاخينا د ابو صالح
يحتوي الكثير عن مشرفي بحثه بتلك الجامعة
ارجو تصفح الموضوع فقد يفيدك بشيء
بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103169.html


كما انصح اخي الكريم بان تتجول بالملتقى فستجد فيه الكثير من المواد التي ستنفعك حتما
فمثلا وليس حصرا, الموضوع التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86124.html
بعنوان: 
هل تريد عمل دكتوراة في construction management اذا ادخل هنا


اهلا بك مجددا​


----------



## م . بتال (2 نوفمبر 2008)

لك كل الشكر اخي نهر النيل
على ردك الوافي ,, وحرصك على الموضوع

وانا بانتظار رد الدكتور ابو صالح على احر من الجمر 

لك كل اشكر مره اخرى اخي نهر النيل


----------



## foratfaris (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق في دراستك في الماجستير


----------



## م . بتال (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا خي foratfares
على دعواتك و وفقك الله لكل خير 

وانا ما زلت انتظر مرور الدكتور ابو صالح على موضوعي
واذا بيراسلني ع******** هذا بريدي
battal2020*************


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الحقيقة ان اخونا د ابو صالح يدخل من حين لاخر
لتواجده الان ببريطانيا على حد علمي
لانهاء اجراءات دراسية معينة

يمكنك اخي الكريم مراسلته على بريده بالملتقى برسالة خاصة
وهو لن يتأخر عنا ابدا

وفقك الله


----------



## م . بتال (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي نهر النيل
اشكرك من كل قلبي على اهتمامك بالموضوع ,, و وفقك الله لكل خير

انا حاولت ارسل له رساله على الخاص
ولكني لا استطيع حتى تصل مشاركاتي 30 مشاركة 

لكن ,, اعيد واثني عليك بالشكر على اهتمامك 
والله انه يعني لي الشيء الكثير 

اخوك بتال


----------



## smi (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني 
انا اسمي شريف ابراهيم مهندس معماري هل يمكن لاحد ان يدلني علي طريقة للحصول على منحة ولو جزئيه للدكتوراة حيثي انني حاصل عل ماجستير ادارة الجودة في المشاريع الهندسية وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م . بتال (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا اخي سامي
اذا كنت من السعودية ,, فأنه يمكنك بأذن الله التقديم على الدكتوراه وهناك شروط في موقع وزارة التعليم العالي
اما اذا كنت من احد الدول المجاوره فأنني للأسف ليس لدي معلومات .
وان شاء الله تجد الجواب عند الاخوان اصحاب الخبره .

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بك اخونا بتال

سأقوم بمراسلة اخونا د ابو صالح 

رده الله الينا بكل خير


----------



## جعفر طرفي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اقول ان لفضل الجامعات لدراسة الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع هي جامعة سانت كلمنت البريطانية جامعة عريقة وقديمة كوني طالب بها ولديها مراكز للتعليم المفتوح في كافة دول العالم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جعفر طرفي قال:


> انا اقول ان لفضل الجامعات لدراسة الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع هي جامعة سانت كلمنت البريطانية جامعة عريقة وقديمة كوني طالب بها ولديها مراكز للتعليم المفتوح في كافة دول العالم



اخونا الكريم جعفر الطرفي

هل لنا ان نتمنى عليك بوضع روابط تفيد من يبحث في التقدم لتلك الدراسات
ومعلومات استرشادية عن ذلك


مشكورا جدا


----------



## م . بتال (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي نهر النيل على مساعدتك بمراسلة الاخ ابو صالح ,, وبانتظار ردك او رد الاخ ابو صالح

أخي جعفر الطرفي هل ممكن تعطيني *****ك (بريدك) واقوم بمراسلتك ,, لان لدي بعض الاستفسارات ؟

اخوك بتال


----------



## smi (6 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مصري موجود للعمل بالمملكة بجدة و عندي وقت و رغبة لدراسة الدكتوراة كذلك مساعدة الاخرين


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بك اخونا الفاضل شريف ابراهيم smi

ارجو ان تتابع معنا في هذا الموضوع
وفي موضوع " ما يبحث عنه الباحث " بمكتبة ادارة المشروعات المتخصصة بقسمنا هذا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79105.html

وبالتوفيق


----------



## drill20 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يوفقكم جميعا لمن يدرس الماجستير في بريطانيا ولمن يريد دراسة الدكتوراه الله يوفقك للحصول عليها.


----------



## drill20 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي بتال انا موظف (مهندس كهرباء) في قطاع حكومي هام جدااا في المملكة العربية السعودية 

تكفى يا م/ بتال كيف اجيب موافقة من جامعة في بريطانيا لدراسة الماجستير في ادارة المشاريع رغم ان القطاع الذي اعمل به محتاج جداا لمثل هذا التخصص

تكفى افيدني الله يجزاااك بالخير ان شاء الله.


----------



## م . بتال (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا فيك اخوي drill20
تآمر امر يالغالي ,, وانا تحت امرك 
هذا *****ي (( بريدي )) اضفني عندك وانا اشرح كل شي 
battl2020
وانا راح اختصر لك اشياء كثيرة .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء اعتذر عن التأخر في الرد ولكن هذه الايام مشغوووووول جدا .. نسأل الله العون

عموما جامعة هيريوت وات من الجامعات القوية في التخصص كما انها تتميز بالمرونة الادارية ومرونة طاقم هيئة التدريس

ايضا هناك جامعة سالفورد وجامعة لفبرة وجامعة ريدنج وجامعة ليدز وجامعة مانشستر .. جميعهم جامعات قوية في ذات التخصص
ولكن بالنسبة لي فأدنبرة غير والجالية العربية فيها غير .. فهي مدينة مريجه جدا وتساعد على الاستذكار

بالتوفيق


----------



## smi (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ ابوصالح الكريم هل لنا ان تتكرم علينا بالعنوان الالكتروني للجامعات التي ذكرتها حتى يتسنى لنا مراسلتها


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (11 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.hw.ac.uk/home/
http://www.reading.ac.uk/
http://www.salford.ac.uk/
http://www.manchester.ac.uk/
http://www.lboro.ac.uk/
http://www.leeds.ac.uk/


----------



## م . بتال (11 نوفمبر 2008)

د ابو صالح
بداية اود ان ابارك لك حصولك على شهادة الدكتوراة ,, وجعلها الله عون لك

وانا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك لموضوعي ,, مع انني متأكد بأنك مشغول ومع ذلك لم تبخل علي بطرح معلوماتك .

د ابو صالح انا عندي استفسار بسيط واتمنى ما اكون اكثرت عليك :
انا القبول الذي لدي من هيريوت وات هو ادارة المشاريع وانا قرأت لك رد في موضوع الفرق بين الاداراة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع .
وانا بقبولي في تخصص ادارة المشاريع سوف اضع نفسي في تخصص محدد وهو ادارة المشاريع المدنية الانشائية ,, لذا سؤالي ,, ما هي الجامعات التي تكون تقريبا بنفس مميزات هيريوت وات ولديها تخصص الادارة الهندسية ؟
وتنصحني بالتقديم عليها 

اعتذر على الاطالة ,, لكني اعتمد بعد الله على معلوماتكم


----------



## smi (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز ايهم اقضل و ايهم هي ادنبرة
وعندي سؤال اخير انا تقديري في الماجستير 3.78 من 4 هل يمكنني الحصول على منحة مجانية في اي من تلك الجامعات


----------



## smi (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز
رجاءا انتظر ردكم على سؤالى حول ايهم الافضل كما عن امكانيات المنح المجانية


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اعتذر على التأخر في الرد ولكن مشغووووول جدا ...

عموما بالنسبة للاخ smi كان من الممكن معرفة اي الجامعات موجود في ادنبرة من خلال الموقع، عموما هيريوت وات بأدنبرة الرابط الاول من الجامعات http://www.hw.ac.uk/home/
اما بالنسبة ايهما افضل فجميعهم لهم سمعة جيده
اما بالنسبة لامكانية الحصول على منحه دراسية .. فأقترح عليك التقديم عليهم جميعا واذا كان لك نصيب ستجده

........

الاخ م. بتال
يمكن ان تدرس ادارة المشاريع بكليات الادارة او الادارة والاقتصاد وبالتالي لن تحد نفسك على تخصص بعينه
للاسف لا يحضرني اسم اي جامعه اخرى الان ولكن بالبحث ستجد ضالتك
اعتذر عن عدم مساعدتك بالشكل المطلوب ولكن والله مشغوووووووووول جدا

تحياتي


----------



## م . بتال (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بالعكس دكتور ابو صالح
انت كفيت و وفيت ,, و وفقك الله لكل خير

واكثر الله من امثالك ,, ولا اريد منك الا الدعاء لنا بالتوفيق 
لك كل الشكر والمحبة
اخوك / بتال


----------



## smi (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ابو صالح
جزاءك الله كل الخير و سهل لك في كافة اعمالك المستقبلية 
كما ادعوا لكافة القائمين على هذا الموقع المتميزبالخير و السعادة في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير

و الله يوفقك أخوي بتال


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 نوفمبر 2008)

نسأل الله لكم جميعا 
كل توفيق وسداد


----------



## م . بتال (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوي ابو بدر
اخوي نهر النييل
جزاكم الله خير على هذا الدعاء
و وفقكم الله لكل خير

وهذا هو ما نريده منكم ,,
ونحن بأذن الله سنكون عند حسن الظن 

لكم كل الشكر والمحبة


----------

